# Should we all start out riding switch?



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

If we are supposed to be steering with our front foot, and not ruddering around with our back foot, why don't they teach us in snowboard school to all ride switch to start off with? That way we are using our dominant foot to steer the front of the board and learning with proper form. Random thought I had on the chairlift recently...


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

timmytimmytimmy said:


> If we are supposed to be steering with our front foot, and not ruddering around with our back foot, why don't they teach us in snowboard school to all ride switch to start off with? That way we are using our dominant foot to steer the board and learning with proper form. Random thought I had on the chairlift recently...


Because riding switch is terribly unnatural and would greatly lengthen the learning curve which would make people hate life during lessons. It's not about leg strength as both legs are strong enough to flex the board, it's about your bodies natural orientation.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Because the bunny slopes would be a mine field of fallen people who take 4 times longer to progress off it.


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> Because riding switch is terribly unnatural and would greatly lengthen the learning curve which would make people hate life during lessons. It's not about leg strength as both legs are strong enough to flex the board, it's about your bodies natural orientation.


I guess my line of thought was, if my right foot is the dominant foot, why shouldn't instructors be making me ride goofy from day 1? As a complete newbie, everything is unnatural, I have no muscle memory and I don't know how to turn the board anyway, so why wouldn't they teach us to steer with our front, dominant foot from day 1? I can imagine an instructor saying point your arms, eyes and front knee (which happens to be my dominant foot vs my weak foot) to where you want to go.

Maybe it's a function of "it's easier to teach people to rudder with their back, stronger foot, it's safer and easier for them to stop, and quicker to to get them off the bunny slope and onto actual trails". 

I don't know. If you asked me to stand on a hill sideways (in shoes), I wouldn't say putting my right foot uphill is my body's natural orientation, I dont think there is one. Strap me to a plank of wood and then tell me I have to steer with my front foot and I'd put my right foot in the front binding.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

Uh, I don't know about you, but I've always ridden with my dominant foot forward.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

timmytimmytimmy said:


> I guess my line of thought was, if my right foot is the dominant foot, why shouldn't instructors be making me ride goofy from day 1? As a complete newbie, everything is unnatural, I have no muscle memory and I don't know how to turn the board anyway, so why wouldn't they teach us to steer with our front foot from day 1? I can imagine an instructor saying point your arms, eyes and front knee (which happens to be my dominant foot vs my weak foot) to where you want to go.
> 
> Maybe it's a function of "it's easier to teach people to rudder with their back, stronger foot, it's safer and easier for them to stop, and quicker to to get them off the bunny slope and onto actual trails".


The big thing you're missing is switch vs regular has nothing to do with your dominate foot. There's a ton of right footed people who ride goofy and a ton of left footed people who ride regular.

And switch is about a million times more uncomfortable than regular whether you've snowboarded before or not. Learning curves would quadruple. And Most people who have been riding for years with great technique still don't feel nearly as comfortable riding switch as they do regular. Teaching switch right off the bat would be a massive discouragement and honestly would kill the sport. I get what you mean about teaching technique better which may be partly true but not the way to go about it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

my daughter started riding as a regular...for 2 years...then discovered she was naturally goofy....needless to say she could ride switch pretty easily.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

When I started I was left foot dominant and it felt natural for it to be the leading foot but then I also started off learning switch since day 1. It took more effort and lots of frustration but thinking now I'm so glad I did it that way. My muscle memory is 50% regular 50% duck and I can't decide which one feels more natural anymore.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

What If I'll tell that if you will ride switch from day one, your another leg will become dominant....:dropjaw:


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

My wife took lessons with the same instructor several times so he knew she was goofy. Her bindings are set 12/-12 so you can't tell by looking at her board.

Well that instructor broke his shoulder so she got a new guy. He didn't ask and taught her regular for 2 days. Needles to say she's all fucked up and has no idea which way feels more natural. She spins and twists and does all sorts of weird shit on the hill now. If she ever gains some confidence, she will be a good rider either direction. She actually has no idea how difficult all of the spinning she does right now is. I've been riding since 1994 and I can't do it comfortably.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Why don't we all just have virtual reality snowboarding goggle strapped to our heads too?


----------

